# Software für Inventarisierung & Dokumentation



## PhillipM (8. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Software zur automatischen Inventarisierung und Dokumentation unserer IT Infrastruktur. Bisher haben wir dies immer händisch ausgeführt, da die Firma zum Glück immer größer wird, ist der aufwand mitlerweile viel zu groß!

Folgende Ansprüche haben wir an die Software:
- Inventarisierung von Windows und Mac Systemen
- Software soll ohne Installation von Software auf den Clienten auskommen, da wir aus Sicherheitsgründen keine Fremdsoftware installieren wollen!
- Wenn möglich sollte es eine Testversion geben, da wir gerne erst mal Testen würden, bevor wir kaufen!

Könnt ihr mir eine gute Software vorschlagen? Wenn möglich eine Software, die ihr selbst im Einsatz habt und mit der ihr selbst Erfahrungen gesammelt habt!

Grüße


----------



## Bratkartoffel (8. September 2010)

Hallo,

was genau verstehst du unter "Inventarisierung"? Regelmäßiges Abscannen um neue Hosts und darauf laufende Services zu erkennen? Überwachung der Server mit Benachrichtigung bei Ausfall eines Services oder Servers?

Gruß
BK


----------



## PhillipM (8. September 2010)

Hallo Bratkartoffel,

also unter Inventarisierung versteh ich regemäßig Hosts zu scannen und z.B. derren Software, Hardware, Dienste und so weiter zu erfassen...

Gruß


----------



## MaxlS (8. September 2010)

Hm, wir benutzen dafür im Unternehmen Docusnap. Wir sind sehr zufrieden damit, ich glaub das ist genau, was du suchst...
Es gibt auch eine kostenlose Testversion davon!


----------



## PhillipM (8. September 2010)

Danke MaxlS, ich werd mir das Docusnap mal ansehen und testen, die Homepage sieht sehr vielversprechend aus und bietet eigentilch genau das, das ich gesucht habe!!

Danke!


----------



## Bratkartoffel (8. September 2010)

Hallo,

wenn ich mich nicht recht täusche, dürfte Nagios auch gehen. Lässt sich über Plugins eigentlich beliebig erweitern. Kostenlos und OpenSource 

http://www.nagios.org/

Gruß
BK


----------



## fUnKuCh3n (8. September 2010)

Wir nutzen bei uns im Haus die Software der Firma Baramundi http://www.baramundi.de.
Bietet komfortabel alles was man benötigt, Softwareverteilung, Inventarisierung, Patches usw..

In unserer Umgebung wird das System für 1500 Clients und 150 Server genutzt. Sehr praktisch ;-)
Kostet allerdings ein wenig was...


----------



## jayell (12. September 2010)

Hallo,

schau dir auch mal Network Inventory mit JDisc Discovery an.

JDisc Discovery inventarisiert allerlei Geräte inklusive Windows und MAC Rechnern. Für 25 Geräte ist die Software frei und du kannst sie zum Ausprobieren direkt herunterladen...


----------

